# back packing through rome...



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

does anyone have any usefull tips for someone who is going to back pack through rome????? what are the cheap things to do????? what is the cheapest way to travel??????


----------



## OurExplorerTour (Aug 14, 2009)

You can wander around Rome by yourself. 
The more advance research you do, the more knowledge you would have when really there. 

Couchsurfing can be a good source to find free accommodation. 
You may also try localyte to see if any nice local people there to meet.

Have a nice trip.


----------

